

Steve Jobs' Wilderness Years: The Lost Tapes - beambot
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/165/steve-jobs-legacy-tapes

======
antinitro
"At his memorial service, Laurene remarked that what struck her most upon
really getting to know him was his "fully formed aesthetic sense." He knew
exactly what he liked, and he analyzed it until he could tell you precisely
why."

I find this quote very interesting. To analyse exactly why you like something
obviously puts you in a place where you can easily critique and improve on
ideas.

~~~
stcredzero
That is indeed of key importance. I know some musicians who have this and some
who don't. I notice that the ones who don't tend to learn tunes that we
mutually like, but play those tunes without the things that really make them
work.

I think the same thing happens with products.

~~~
antinitro
I think it's a very important mindset to have, especially within a startup.
I'm going to make a conscious effort to evaluate aspects of my life in the
same way. As with anything, repeated use develops the 'muscle' required to do
this quickly and I see it being a very valuable skill.

~~~
stcredzero
I think the Zen folks call this "mindfulness."

------
wglb
One new takeaway: _There was one other big lesson he learned from his
Hollywood adventure: People remember stories more than products._

------
Tomis
The cult of Jobs lives on. Ffs let the poor man rot in his grave already.

~~~
s_henry_paulson
Just because you don't want anybody to remember your legacy when you die,
doesn't hold true for everyone.

